# Mobile package course (GSM,GPRS,IS-95,CDMA 2000,UMTS )



## moohamed87 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*​

ان شاء الله سوف يبدأ كورس "Mobile package " وذلك فى اطار تدريب طلبة كليات الهندسة (قسم الاتصالات والالكترونيات) على شبكات المحمول المختلفة وما يحتاجه سوق العمل حاليا فى مصر.


بادر بالحجز حيث ان الاعداد محدودة

الاستعلام :

مهندس محمد يوسف

تليفون : 0105150491

*
**GSM course's ********

1. Telecommunication Basics

Communication system's model
Transmission media
Information types
Physical and logical protocols for communication systems
Connections types
Duplex techniques
Multiple access techniques
Multiplexing techniques
Analog vs. Digital systems
Analog to Digital conversion
Digital communication system
Modulation techniques

2. Radio Interface Problems

Doppler effect
propagation loss
propagation delay
screening
shadowing
scattering
multipath fading

3. Mobile communication

Single cell system
Cellular systems
Cell types
cluster
concept of location update,handover and roaming
Sectorization
Cell spliting
Antenna types
GSM bands
GSM network architecture
Radio interface for GSM
Time slot *******
Burst types
GMSK modulation techniques
GSM time structure
GSM channels
Traffic channels
Broadcast, common control, Dedicated control channels

4. GSM's Procedure

Location update
Authentication
Ciphering
IMSI allocation
IMEI check
Handover​


----------



## moohamed87 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*​
تم الاتفاق على بدء كورس gsm فقط على حسب طلب الى كلمونى

وان شاء الله سوف يتم بدأ الكورس 15-9-2010 

الكورس ان شاء الله هيكون 10 اشخاص فقط وتم حجز 4 حتى الان وشكرا

على الراغبين فى الاشتراك الاتصال بى والله الموفق ان شاء الله

مهندس : محمد يوسف 

معيد بكلية هندسة فى احدى الجامعات الخاصة فى مصر


----------



## دنيا احمد ماهر (31 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت يابشمهندس محمد تقول معلومات اكتر عن الدوره امتى وفين وتفصايل للتوضيح


----------



## moohamed87 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الكورس ان شاء الله هيكون بعد العيد مباشرا

هيكون يوم الاثنين والخميس من كل اسبوع 

عدد المحاضرات هتكون 10 محاضرات ان شاء الله شاملة اساسيات الاتصالات وكورس 

gsm

والكورس هيكون فى قاعات جامع رابعه فى مدينة نصر

لو سمعتوا عن كورسات التنمية البشرية لجمعية زدنى بتكون فى القاعات دى

والقاعات دى مجهزه لبدأ الكورس ان شاء الله

والله الموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## moohamed87 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا اسف لادارة المنتدى 

علمت انه ممنوع وضع الاعلانات او بيانات شخصية خاص بى

انا بكرر اسفى مره تانيه ولو حد يقدر يمسح هذة المشاركة فليفعل دوون الرجوع لى

والله الموفق ان شاء الله


----------

